# CO2art PRO SE



## rebel (5 Dec 2018)

Hi everyone, I am looking for anyone with this regulator combo in particular about the quality/ accuracy and reliability of the needle valve?

https://www.co2art.eu/products/pro-...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid

Thanks!


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Dec 2018)

Just got the pro and elite for a few weeks. Huge upgrade from other regulators. Also like the compact regulator. Magnet valve and bubble counter. So far bps stays stable.  Even when bottle is almost empty. Just swapped a new bottle yesterday. No long term experience but my friends do. They really like the quality and support of co2art. In the past there were some problems ofc but they fixed it very well. As far as I know I don't know a better option for the same price. 





rebel said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for anyone with this regulator combo in particular about the quality/ accuracy and reliability of the needle valve?
> 
> https://www.co2art.eu/products/pro-...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid
> 
> Thanks!



Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (5 Dec 2018)

Agree with Nigel.

I’ve used the pro elite for 2 years now and the pro se for 1 year.

Both excellent regs. No end of tank dump and co2 stays stable.  Excellent back up service from co2 art if you do encounter a problem.

You may be lucky and find a co2 Art stockist in Australia (we have aquarium gardens in the uk) to save you postage and exchange rate charges. Otherwise co2 art send worldwide I think.


----------



## rebel (6 Dec 2018)

Thanks both. I am just weighing up my options. I have got a SMC needle valve which I will trial with an industrial solenoid and Tunze single stage 7077/3. Otherwise will move to the SE. PRo Elite is a little too expensive from my point of view.

What's the warranty on the regs? They used to be 5 years but no information on the website anymore.


----------



## Nigel95 (6 Dec 2018)

rebel said:


> Thanks both. I am just weighing up my options. I have got a SMC needle valve which I will trial with an industrial solenoid and Tunze single stage 7077/3. Otherwise will move to the SE. PRo Elite is a little too expensive from my point of view.
> 
> What's the warranty on the regs? They used to be 5 years but no information on the website anymore.


I think pro se is 5 years. Elite 10 years. I only bought elite because you can expand it. Gonna try 2 atomizers on my 360l front and back. With the elite you just buy 1 extra manifold block. Otherwise I would go for se I think. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

